# Blue Moon Duck Call!!



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I was telling a good friend of mine earlier this week that i have been a bit bored with making my same ole calls .. So i got out of my safe zone and tried some laminating.. Honestly i was having a couple to ease my mind while my friend was enjoying his Blue moon!! So thank you Mi Amigo for getting me outta my rut!!
This is Oak Burl, Laminated with my hand cut laminates of Iron wood burl & Iron wood burl lip rest and cap with a CA finish.. Only my second lamination ever so dont be to harsh on me..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks good from here  
Bonus having all hard wood so no cracking later.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Those are great.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Harsh on you? Ya gotta be kidding. Great job.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

You amaze me ! Wonderful work, as usual...


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

that is some nice work that you do


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Holy moly! Fantastic!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Beautiful work!!! Always nice to challenge yourself and get out of your comfort zone...especially when the results come out like that!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words.. I really think i will be experimenting more with this..


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I think you're slowly getting it down, Mate..:rotfl:


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

What's next to top it? Nice work.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

rkent said:


> What's next to top it?


Hahaha. Stay tuned!

We've been asking that question for awhile and he always shows us up! I'm really diggin this one, Robert. As soon as I get the taxidermist paid off I have a few wood combinations in mind! lol


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I wanted to get harsh with you,but am too busy looking at your call.Whats the best way to get sloober out of a keyboard?


----------

